# Fine rug and upholstery cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Free pickup and delivery(Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, Navarre)on rugs. Or we can clean them in-house. If your upholstery is getting a lil dirty give us a call. We are IICRC Certified

850-529-1335

As always we offer special rates for forum members.

Services:

Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal / Odor Removal
Fine Rug Cleaning
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood FloorRefinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out


----------

